# 'Like a beautiful painting': image of New Year's mayhem in Manchester goes viral



## barryqwalsh (Jan 4, 2016)

Joel Goodman’s stunning image of New Year’s Eve on Wells Street in Manchester, UK, 31 December 2015. The photograph, taken for the Manchester Evening News, has gone viral on social media, lauded as a ‘perfect image’. Photograph: Joel Goodman/LNP


'Like a beautiful painting': image of New Year's mayhem in Manchester goes viral


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't drink and walk! colors are stark and make the photo stronger. Photoshop and addins such as Topaz make these changes easy today.


----------

